# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  O Lado Negro da Força

## Ricardo Pinto

Boas malta,

Estive ausente do fórum uns dias, em viagem, e entretanto lembrei-me de um assunto que há muito queria partilhar convosco, para trocarmos ideias/experiências.

*O Lado Negro da Força* _em Aquariofilia_



Há cerca de 10/15 anos deu-se um boom na aquariofilia marinha, com o aparecimento das _Acroporas_. Passou a ser frequente ver-se acroporas em aquários privados, mantidas com sucesso e com cores muito interessantes.

Desde então, muitos aquariofilistas (dos quais eu faço parte) *tentam* manter com sucesso Acroporas e povoar os seus aquários com um arco-iris de corais.

Mais recentemente, tenho vindo a observar o nascimento de outro fenómeno com as mesmas características do exemplo das Acroporas, aquariofilistas que mantêm com sucesso corais *azoox*antelados.

O desenvolvimento de novas técnicas de filtragem, como por exemplo as bio-pellets, escumadores potentes, etc. ... permitiu que fosse possível manter com sucesso corais sem zooxantelas. 

No Reefforum, e na generalidade dos fóruns de aquariofilia marinha, acho que se vêem demasiados aquários iguais - 1x flavescens, 1x hepathus, 2x ocellaris, 1 sacrophython, etc... 
Penso que ainda vivemos na _"era do comunitário"_, manter aquários comunitários como durante muito tempo mantive aquários de água doce, ou seja, tudo ao molhe e fé em Deus - Peixes e corais de 4 cantos do mundo, com necessidades diferentes (LPS misturados com SPS, etc.). 

Portanto, para quem está farto de ver sempre as mesmas coisas dentro dos aquários e não está para deixar muitos €€€'s na EDP, começa agora a ter uma nova oferta no mercado e muita informação disponível.

*Corais Azooxantelados* (=não foto-sintéticos)













*Mais info*:

Manhattan Reefs - An Attraction to the Darkside of Reefkeeping

Um fórum só dedicado a este tipo de corais - Azoox.org &bull; Index page

O aquário do mês da Reefcentral, em Sep 2010 - Reefkeeping Magazine - Tank of the Month

Espero conseguir desafiar alguém a montar um aquário assim. Eu vou continuar nas Acroporas - _pelo menos mais uns tempos_  :yb624: 

Um abraço,

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Realmente esses aquários estão espetaculares, e espero ver mais desses por aqui eheh...quem sabe se não faço...
Ao longo dos anos temos vindo a observar um crescimento na especialização da aquariofilia marinha. Manter corais duros como actualmente temos, ou reproduzir palhaços e cardinais, seriam coisas impensáveis a uns anos atrás...inclusive tenho livros do tempo em que manter uma acropora era algo de especialista, na altura era moda os aquários com esqueletos de corais mortos, tendo apenas peixes e alguns invertebrados mais resistentes, sendo que ver um aquário com um sarco, era algo do outro mundo :Coradoeolhos: 
Digamos que a aquariofilia de água doce já chegou quase ao topo da sua evolução...havendo actualmente poucas mudanças, mantendo em vez disso um nível de estabilidade que a aquariofilia de água salgada ainda está a ganhar...mas para chegar a esse nível na água salgada ainda muito trabalhinho vai ser feito, como reprodução de mais espécies e montagem de aquários especializados ou biótopos.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Que espectáculo... Ricardo belas imagens, e belo post.  :Palmas: 

Assim que tiver o meu aquário bem estabilizado, sou bem capaz de tentar também um destes.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva

Cá em Tugal onde se pode encontrar esse género de corais?

Saudações

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá de novo,

Há pouco perguntaram-me porque eu chamei a este tópico o Lado Negro. Eu fiz essa analogia, aliás como toda gente por esse mundo fora, porque estes corais  não precisam de luz para crescer (= não foto-sintéticos). Ou seja, podemos ter apenas meia dúzia de LED's ou um par de T5's, que os corais não vão precisar de mais luz. 


Sérgio,

Em Portugal existem, desde há muito tempo, corais deste género, como por exemplo as gorgonias ou as tubastreas. Mas penso que num futuro próximo, com uma maior demanda destes corais a nível internacional, se assista a uma crescente oferta de mais espécies de corais não-fotossintéticos.


http://www.reefforum.net/f210/tubastrea-aurea-6442/



No passado tive uma gorgonia, na altura comprei porque esta espécie específica era fotossintética... logo mais fácil de manter

Pseudopterogorgia bipinnata.






Hoje em dia, existem uma série de equipamentos e produtos que me fazem crer ser possível manter com sucesso este tipo de corais, como por exemplo:

- Escumadores potentes + métodos pró-bióticos (bio-pellets, vodka, etc.) = melhor filtragem = conseguimos "enfiar" mais carga orgânica no sistema, sem causar um boom de Nitratos e Fosfastos (sem algas).

- Bombas doseadoras a preços acessíveis = Injectar fito e zooplancton várias vezes ao dia e em pouca quantidade.

- Reactores de fitoplancton, "comidas" específicas de corais azoox 



Com a crise e com a subida dos preços da luz não há ninguém que queira montar um aquário destes?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem contar com as inúmeras espécies que temos no nosso mar

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais um aquário, do Japão, com alguns destes corais...

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ricardo

Ficam simplesmente espectaculares (...) diria mesmo de cortar a respiração  :yb677: 
Obrigado por partilhares  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Lindoo esse aquário...esse layout está sem dúvida fantástico...realmente um aquário profundo dá outras possibilidades de layout que um estreito não dá

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: 

Tópico interessante Ricardo! Começam realmente a aparecer aquários muito bonitos deste tipo. 

Ainda andei a procura de pelo menos uma foto do aqua de azoox do Chingchai, mas perco-me naquele tópico! :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Pronto, finalmente dei com pelo menos o começo do aquário: 
DSPS tank from Thailand - post #1084 
DSPS tank from Thailand - post #1085

Quando encontrar das mais recentes volto. :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Mais um ... Não sei se ainda está ativo.

Grumpy's reef - UltimateReef.com

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Um dos segredos para o sucesso na manutenção destes corais é a constante alimentação.

Se conseguirmos alimentar 6-10x ao dia o aquário, sem causar um aumento de nitrato e fosfato, é sucesso garantido para qualquer tipo de coral, mesmo SPS.

Acho que só faz bem, alimentarmos os nossos aquários com fito-plancton e zoo-plancton, o problema é a sobrecarga orgânica que isso pode trazer. Na minha opnião, tem de se dosear pouca quantidade e várias vezes ao dia.
Eu na minha próxima montagem, vou experimentar um esquema assim parecido com este:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Eu na minha próxima montagem, vou experimentar um esquema assim parecido com este:


Já pensaste no frigorífico?

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/integrar...marinho-20843/ (já conheces...)

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/alimenta...ontinuo-18513/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro, 

Obrigado pelos link's, não conhecia o segundo.

No entanto tenho uma questão, só precisamos de usar frigorífico no caso de utilizarmos soluções de phytoplankton "pré-fabricadas", não é? 

A alternativa que eu estava a pensar utilizar era um reactor de fitoplancton ou então eclodir artémia.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O fenómeno continua a conquistar adeptos, vejo imensos aquaristas a mudar para este tipo de aquários... deve ser a crise, a conta da luz dá cabo de qualqu€r um. Já diz o outro "Carneiro amigo.... andamos todos ao mesmo"

Mais um aquário com umas cores bestiais

Info sobre este aquário em Marcy’s reef is full of sweet azoox corals














> As we mentioned before, the tank is 170L and measures 60x45x45cm (25x18x18”). The tank is lit by a 110w MAXSPECT II and flow is provided by two Vortech mp10′s. The corals are fed three times a week with shrimp along with a mixture of Fauna Marin Ultra Pac and rotifers. Just like with any other azoox tank heavy filtration is needed to keep nutrients in check, thus filtration is provided by an Aqua Excel AE mini cone skimmer and 350ml biopellets along with weekly 70L (18 gallon) water changes. For more info on the setup be sure to check out Marcy’s blog


Estou fascinado com estes "bichos".

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Gostar...gosto.Dar jeito na conta da EDP...ui! :yb665: 
Agora que tem muitas dificuldades na manutenção a médio prazo, tem.
È muito mais dificil em aquários grandes, onde a alimentação, dinâmica de fluidos, e retirada de poluentes, são um quebra cabeças e uma trabalheira...tenho alguma experiência, alimentava diretamente com uma pipeta enorme de pasteleiro ( o aqua tem 90 cm de altura) e é como diz o poeta      
  " enquanto a emoção der...eu dou"

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Mais um aquário, do Japão, com alguns destes corais...


Fiquei complectamente maravilhado por este aquário.

Como é que este aquário não está no tópico dos mais bonitos do mundo?

Há mais fotos ou informações sobre ele?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não há muito mais informações.... a não ser que saibas traduzir japonês.

O aquário foi montado por uma empresa do Japão a C.P. Farm  C.P.Farm ?????? ??? ????????????

Tens aqui outro exemplo muito bom, também montado por essa empresa.



Parece que eles trazem os conceitos de layout do Amano para a aquariofilia marinha. É extraordinário o layout e a precisão da fotografia, com o cardume de peixes todos alinhados.

Uma fotos dos Apogon 



Muito bom!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Simplesmente Genial, tanto um como outro!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Como é que este aquário não está no tópico dos mais bonitos do mundo?


Porque ninguém o colocou lá! :yb624: 

Isso não é o mesmo aquário? é que se não é, das duas uma, ou são as mesma rochas ou eles fazem muito "copy/paste". :HaEbouriffe: 
Reparem bem, o layout, a anémona, o cerianthus, na rocha do lado esquerdo o Sarco no topo, a caulerpa e a anthelia (acho eu que é) ao lado, as dendro por baixo, o sarco na parte de trás.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Porque ninguém o colocou lá!
> 
> Isso não é o mesmo aquário? é que se não é, das duas uma, ou são as mesma rochas ou eles fazem muito "copy/paste".
> Reparem bem, o layout, a anémona, o cerianthus, na rocha do lado esquerdo o Sarco no topo, a caulerpa e a anthelia (acho eu que é) ao lado, as dendro por baixo, o sarco na parte de trás.



A mim também me pareceu e parece um close up do aquário maior... Talvez até numa fase mais antiga do aquário... Mas...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quero lá saber se são 2 ou o mesmo aquário, o que estou tentado a dizer é que muito provavelmente é o aquário mais bonito que já vi em fotos!

Deve ser recalcamentos dos plantados e do Amano! :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

A mim também me parece que é o mesmo, só que alterado em termos de corais e peixes.

O da primeira foto, pelo menos em 2006 já existia ...

Aquário no Japão - Galeria de REEFFORUM 




> Quero lá saber se são 2 ou o mesmo aquário, o que estou tentado a dizer é que muito provavelmente é o aquário mais bonito que já vi em fotos!
> 
> Deve ser recalcamentos dos plantados e do Amano!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais um aquário de NPS (Non-Photosynthetic) - o Nano-Reef do "Uhuru"



Mais info: Uhuru’s stellar Azoox nano reef

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Olá Pedro, 
> 
> Obrigado pelos link's, não conhecia o segundo.
> 
> No entanto tenho uma questão, só precisamos de usar frigorífico no caso de utilizarmos soluções de phytoplankton "pré-fabricadas", não é? 
> 
> A alternativa que eu estava a pensar utilizar era um reactor de fitoplancton ou então eclodir artémia.


Tenho pensado muito nesse tema: como fornecer plancton a um sistema sem grande incómodo.

Do lado do phyto, tenho já alguma experiência de cultivo e parece-me possível arranjar uma solução praticamente automática.

Haveria um par de recipientes de cultivo sendo que de início um estaria cheio de phyto cultivado anteriormente e o segundo estaria apenas com um pouco de phyto no fundo.
Cada um deles teria uma bomba peristáltica a comunicar com o aquário.
Por cada ciclo de fornecimento da garrafa cheia, entraria uma quantidade igual de água do aquário na garrafa semi-vazia.
Deste modo, quando a segunda enchesse a primeira teria esvaziado.
Nessa altura invertia-se o ciclo (coisa nada complicada porque os motores das peristálticas são DC).
Deste modo podia-se ter sempre plancton fresco a entrar e em cultivo.
Problemas: 1- as peristálticas teriam de ser relativamente bem calibradas para puxar mais ou menos o mesmo;
2- a garrafa em início de ciclo de cultivo teria que receber meio de cultura coisa mais desafiante de fazer automaticamente devido à pequena quantidade a inserir
3- o uso de água do tanque poderá progressivamente contaminar as culturas principalmente se este receber também zoo (exemplo: rotíferos) ou várias espécies diferentes de phyto 
4- a determinada altura é de esperar que as culturas percam produtividade devido à acumulação de poluentes e/ou contaminação mas aí deverá re-iniciar-se a coisa
5- o dimensionamento das garrafas e do fornecimento deverá ser rigorosamente equilibrado com o tempo de setup da cultura já que queremos que os ciclos estejam dumensionados para fornecer o phyto sempre com ente numa densidade razoável.

Enfim... Com um arduino e alguma tentativa/erro parece-me algo atingível.

Poderemos assim quem sabe um dia manter Dendronephytas e crinoides nos nossos tanques.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mais um contributo para facilitar a vida de quem quer passar para o dark side... E mesmo melhorar a vida dos corais mais Jedi. 

Já vi gingarelhos mais complicados de fazer do que isto.

Rotifer Tower - Reef Central Online Community

Fornecimento regular de zoo sem necessidade de andar a ter trabalheiras recorrentes. De notar que se usa UV para que não se corram riscos de contaminação ao usar-se a água do aquário.

Já agora, fica também a nota que o sistema não tem skimmer.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Fiquei de boca aberta a olhar para as fotos colocadas, cores como estão colocados etc...Pelo que entendi este tipo de corais são mais faceis de manter?????será entao os ideais para iniciantes?????????????

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não Paulo, pelo contrário. Estes corais são ainda mais difíceis de manter. O grande salto na aquariofilia moderna deu-se quando conseguimos manter com sucesso corais foto-sintéticos. Isto aconteceu porque os aquaristas aperceberam-se que bastava uma luz intensa para manter os corais. 

Agora podemos estar perante outra barreira no hobby, que alguns aquariofilistas começam a conseguir saltar, que é manter corais não-fotossintéticos, ou seja, que não precisam de luz... recebem alimento de outras formas.

Nuno, 

Grande link, está muito interessante. Estou a ver que o Arduíno é um boom em todas as frentes do hobby... eheh  :Big Grin:  Qualquer dia têm de me ensinar a trabalhar com isso.

Se entretanto encontrares mais destes esquemas de cultivo de rotíferos e fito-plancton, não hesites em postar. Ando atrás disso, para planear da melhor forma o meu sistema. Oportunamente e quando tiver uma ideia mais estruturada do meu abro um tópico para discutirmos.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Ok sr. Ricardo já entendi quer dizer que fico com os moles  :Smile:  que para mim já é uma alegria. Já agora um  off-topic ando a pesquisar um computador de analise e que reponha o que for necessário o que aconselha???    Quanto mais leio mais burro me sinto  :Frown:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Quanto mais leio mais burro me sinto


Amigo Paulo, 

Isso é francamente positivo. Quem anda neste hobby há mais tempo continua a sentir o mesmo todos os dias. Os que pensam o contrário caminham a passos largos para a catástofre e provavel abandono destas lides.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Amigo Paulo, 
> 
> Isso é francamente positivo. Quem anda neste hobby há mais tempo continua a sentir o mesmo todos os dias. Os que pensam o contrário caminham a passos largos para a catástofre e provavel abandono destas lides.


 :Olá: 

Palavras sábias  :yb677: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Quanto mais leio mais burro me sinto


Agora imagina nós.... que andamos aqui a ler coisas há anos. Até parece que me nascem umas orelhas de vez em quando... eheh... Eu costumo dizer que cada vez percebo menos disto. Bem-vindo a bordo Paulo!

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Bem-vindo a bordo Paulo!


Muito obrigado e espero aprender muito com voces todos, para me sentir mais burro :yb624:

----------


## Luis Santos

Sinceramente ,não sei qual fica mais bonito ,se um aquario de sps ou de corais não fotossinteticos ,venha o diabo e escolha .Mas aqui em Portugal ,alem de gorgonias (muito poucas) ,e tubastreas ,pouco ou nada mais se vê .Talvêz por não haver ainda muita procura para este tipo de corais. 
Será que se torna dificil manter este tipo de corais num aquario maioritariamente de sps ?

----------


## hernani esteves

:bompost:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Mais um contributo para facilitar a vida de quem quer passar para o dark side... E mesmo melhorar a vida dos corais mais Jedi. 
> 
> Já vi gingarelhos mais complicados de fazer do que isto.
> 
> Rotifer Tower - Reef Central Online Community
> 
> Fornecimento regular de zoo sem necessidade de andar a ter trabalheiras recorrentes. De notar que se usa UV para que não se corram riscos de contaminação ao usar-se a água do aquário.
> 
> Já agora, fica também a nota que o sistema não tem skimmer.


Sobre isto é que podias abrir um rópico, que sabesm ai disto que a maioria aqui no forum.

Isto interessa-me bastante!

P.S.:A solução apresentada nesse tópico do reefcentral parece-me muito prática, funcional e sobretudo... fazível!!! :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Sobre isto é que podias abrir um rópico, que sabesm ai disto que a maioria aqui no forum.
> 
> Isto interessa-me bastante!
> 
> P.S.:A solução apresentada nesse tópico do reefcentral parece-me muito prática, funcional e sobretudo... fazível!!!


A mim também. Imaginem, "agora para algo muito diferente", um sistema destes montado com muitas Anthias , corais nao  fotosinteticos e uns peixes borboleta. .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A mim também. Imaginem, "agora para algo muito diferente", um sistema destes montado com muitas Anthias , corais nao fotosinteticos e uns peixes borboleta


Ui... isso é que ia ser um sistema de sonho! É ideal para alguém como tu montar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E que mal pergunte, onde se encontra variadade de corais não fotosinteticos?  :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Ui... isso é que ia ser um sistema de sonho! É ideal para alguém como tu montar


Eu como não tenho tempo para DYI , se alguém se dispuser a fazer um sistema como o que o Nuno Prazeres referiu do Reefcentral de criação de fitoplancton e rotíferos , até posso experimentar ( claro que eu pago o DYI ) .

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Eu como não tenho tempo para DYI , se alguém se dispuser a fazer um sistema como o que o Nuno Prazeres referiu do Reefcentral de criação de fitoplancton e rotíferos , até posso experimentar ( claro que eu pago o DYI ) .


Olá Rui,

Tenho um sistema desses montado, é relativamente fácil, tenho cultivo de fitoplancton desde Março, geralmente mudo as culturas todas as semanas, se por acaso não te apetecer fazer durante algum tempo, a cultura aguenta bem no frigorífico (não sei quanto tempo ao certo, mas pelo menos 1 mês deve dar).

*Método para a cultura de fito:*
Podem ser garrafas de 5L ou de 1L, encho até 3/4 com osmose ou água da torneira (neste caso tem de ficar umas horas a arejar, por causa do cloro, geralmente fica de 1 dia para o outro) com salinidade a 1.019/20, depois deito um pouco de fito e fertilizante para a porção de água utilizada e deixo numa zona exterior que apanha luz solar, indirecta.
Geralmente numa semana fica pronta a cultura, nota-se o verde mais intenso.   

Tenho também cultura de rotíferos misturados com copepodes (garrafão de 5L cortado em cima), alimento com o fitoplancton de dois em dois dias, tiro dois copos de cultura e meto dois de fitoplancton (falta-me ainda aquela rede para poder apanhar melhor a bicharada).
De tempos a tempos tiro a água toda e limpo a garrafa (ficam aquelas algas) e volto a meter lá dentro.

Agora comecei com artémia, a ideia é meter tudo na mesma garrafa, para dar menos maçada.

Não dá muito que fazer, é mais uma rotina.

Cumprimentos, 
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  I sense the force is strong on this one ... Já cá foi colocado ... coloco novamente na versão da Reefkeeping Magazine - 
*Mike Cao's (uhuru) Reef Aquarium*

Tenho um projecto desta natureza ou semelhante parado Plâncton vivo/inerte - Gorgónias/Corais Não Fotossintéticos 			( 1 2)... o aquário está aqui ao lado na parte coberta do terraço ... mas os meios de exportação de nutrientes bem como o fornecimento de alimento na variedade e quantidade certas só agora começam a ser acessíveis, se assim se pode falar/escrever ... mas que a o lado negro da força é fascinante e sempre me atraiu ... disso não tenho dúvida  :Wink:  ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Este é um dos aquários que mais me impressiona há já vários anos por todos os aspectos envolvidos e assim poderia ser colocado no tópico dos 100 peixes mais raros - Video ( 1 2 3) e também podia ser colocado no tópico dos Melhores aquários de sempre! ( 1 2) mas escolhi colocá-lo aqui porque é um sistema especial. Trata-se de um sistema de águas temperadas que por esse facto requer muitos nutrientes de modo a assemelhar-se ao seu meio natural e providenciar alimento suficiente para os organismos que nele vivem- Grande parte desses organismos vêm do mar da Tasmania, mas também se podem ver os Lythrypnus dalli que exigem águas temperadas. O dono é o Steve Weast e estive hoje a trocar mensagens com ele. Quando do ele apresentou o seu sistema de alimentação automatizada, trocamos mensagens sobre o assunto e ajudei-o a esclarecer uma situação relativa ao cyclop eeze congelado. Este sistema começou por ser distribuido por dois aquários mais pequenos e agora atinge os cerca de 1600 litros. Muito há para dizer sobre este aquário que foi aumentado ... mas destaco que só em vodka ... ou etanol a 40%, consome 50 ml por dia que são injectados num reactor a álcool da Deltec ... e as biopellets não funcionam neste sistema, não só por ser de águas temperadas como pelo facto de ficarem confinadas. O sistema de alimentação é automatizado e já foi apresentada uma imagem aqui neste tópico por isso e para já deixo-vos o video 


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Pedro Nuno


 :Olá: 

Maravilhosamente diferente  :yb677:  :Palmas: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Nepthyigorgia .... 


Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Não fica a dever nada às Dendronephyta. Até é mais bonita. Espectacular!
 :bompost:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Muito bonita.... estou a ver que te estás a dar bem no lado negro.




> Nepthyigorgia .... 
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Nepthyigorgia ... a capturar calanus sp. (Plancton vermelho) 


Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado Pedro!

Consegue ingerir zoo desse tamanho?

Que maravilha!

Podes dar mais coordenadas sobre essa espécie?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

:Palmas: 

Gostei muito.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Tubastrea aurea ... alimentação por campânula ... 






Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

*Este post pode ser eliminado.* _(Não gosto de estragar posts)_
Há largos meses adquiri uma Tubastrea Aurea. Morreu toda a colónia...
Remodelei o aquário, mas mantive a pequena rocha num canto do aquário.
Há pouco mais de um mês alterei em 3x a quantidade e variedade de comida fornecida diariamente.
Tenho um pólipo de Tubastrea Aurea ressuscitado e em crescimento.
A comida passa por exemplo por ser Mysis (ou red plancton, ou Formula 1, ou Daphnia, ou Prime Reef, ou Brine shrimp ) *+* Lobster eggs *+* Rotiferos (ou Invertebrate food)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois é: a Tubastrea é o coral que invariavelmente nos introduziu aos mais antigos no mundo dos não fotossintéticos.

Há muito que aparece à venda.

As experiências que conheço com ele são muito diversas mas sei dum caso onde o dono não lhe ligava nenhuma e não só tinha crescimentos espectaculares mas também lhe apareciam pólipos pelo aquário e sump a ponto de os vender e oferecer como frags. Consta apenas que era um bocadinho bruto a dar comida aos peixes e que tinha um sistema com mais de 500 litros. A colónia principal ficava numa zona que beneficiava de bastante corrente mesmo pertinho do local de fornecimento de comida aos peixes.

Já agora... Falando de Tubastrea, deliciem-se com esta maravilha:

http://glassbox-design.com/2009/mari...re-not-a-must/

Estas meninas comem num dia o que um tanque corrente de 400 litros de SPS e poucos peixes come num mês.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Comem bem mais do que isso, tanto em variedade como quantidade. Deixo o aviso, quem quer que mantenha sps e sistemas de baixos nutrientes não deve meter-se nisto!!! Fica também o aviso que isto é para quem tem experiência vasta para lidar com as muitas variaveis envolvidas ... a abordagem é completamente distinta do que estão habituados e preparados, seja com LPS, seja com SPS!!!

Pedro Nuno

----------

